# Am I mad to think about moving to Spain



## Johngerad (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a 29 yr old father of 1 and my wife is pregnant with our second.

We are both fed up with life in Ireland, and I have always wanted to move abroad but never did and instead settled with a mortgague, job etc. problem is I never did setle and now my wife feels the same way so I'm starting to look into it to see if it's viable.

What would be the best area of Spain to move to for an english speaking family starting off, close to the coast, I hear alot about mallorca but there must be others

The type of info I would need is

House/ appartment Rentals (what it would be a month)
employment in the accounts area (although I do have bar/hotel exp if necessary)
english speaking schools
healthcare (my wife is diabetic)

We would obviously wait until the baby is born, I might move over initially for work seeking etc, not sure yet

After we sell our house and tie up other loose ends we would have about 20,000 euro to move with.

Am i mad to consider this, is the quality of life over there good

Any kind of info would be greatly appreciated, especialy from someone that was in a similar situation and took the plunge

Regards

John


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well firstly, with your wifes condition, you have to consider health care. When you move here you will probably come on a limited health care coverage document, maybe up to two years depending on your past NI payments. After that, unless you are paying into the state system, you will have no health cover. You will need private health care. This costs about £65 a month for a couple in their mid fifties, so you can see it is good value.

Houses and villas can go from €450 a month upwards, depending on where you are renting and of course how many bedrooms.

The average salary in Spain is €13k a year .... the cost of living out of the main cities, for instance in CB is about 30% cheaper then the UK, although inflation here is running at about 4%.

National schools are all Spanish speaking. You would need to choose an International school for fully English speaking, and most of those are private (fee paying).

If you don't speak Spanish then your chances of getting a job are lessened. I have links for a load of Spanish job seeker sites if you seriously decide to look at it further.

€20,000 is not a lot of money to tide you over, and you'd need to get wprk pretty quickly.

The quality of life is something that people move here for, but to be sure its much better for a retired couple. If you have to work here then you will spend about 9 till 2 at work, have maybe three hours off, and then go back to work from maybe 5 till 9. Were you looking to spend more time with your family?
But the weather is much better than the UK, and probably Ireland! Where we are we find the Spanish to be very friendly and helpful and for us the quality of life if you enjoy outdoor life is much better.

With such a small pot, I'd say your success totally depends on you getting work within, say, 6 months.

Hope this helps 



Johngerad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 29 yr old father of 1 and my wife is pregnant with our second.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John,
10 months ago we wer in the same situation as you.
I had always wanted to move to Spain after spending a lot of time on holiday here.
The idea would just not go away,could we do it?
What about the children? what about work? where would we live?what about the house ,furniture,dog ? The list went on and on .........

But we have been here for six months now,children in school and so happy.

I dont regret coming to Spain for one moment ,dont get me wrong it has been difficult at times, Chris (my Husband ) lost his job after 3 months ,I was home sick,I t has taken six months for me to get the confidence to drive over here,which has caused a problem.

But we are finding the quality of live much better that the uk.

The children are out swimming or playing out side in January rather that watching tv.

As for work ,do you speak Spanish?

Your chances are higher if you do, but consider jobs you would not apply for in the uk, I have just got a part time job in an english speaking supermarket.

What type of property are you looking to rent? prices go from about 450e upwards.


But your not mad to consider coming to Spain, we love it and dont want to come home.

Email me with any questions I will try and help you were I can.

Take a deep breath and take the plunge,dont always think ...what if.

Kind regards Judy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Judy said:


> Email me with any questions I will try and help you were I can.


Hi Judy

It would be nice to keep it out on the forum, as it helps others then also


----------



## jacks (Dec 6, 2007)

hi everyone, i am wanting to move to spain. On similar lines to John, may be even more mad. I am a single mum of 3. When i sell my house hopefully will have approx. 70000 euro. Want to rent and put the kids into spanish school. Don't mind what work i do obv. limited as don't speak spanish. Am planning to try michel thomas to learn. Kids all up for it and i most deffo. All advice good or bad greatly needed.
jackie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we're the same, we've been wanting to do this for years, but somehow the timing was never quite right - you know how it is, kids, parents, work..... until now!!!!

This time we are doing it. We've done the research, we've got a rented house near malaga, we've rented our UK house, the school is sorted out for the kids, flights booked for us and our 2 dogs and we're actually doing it!!! On 4th February!!! I'm now absolutely terrified!

But I'm sure we're doing the right thing!!??! I hope I can relay our experiences to you all, providing my OH has got the broadband thingy working!!?

Jo


----------



## janeanddarren (Jan 27, 2008)

*us too*

johngerad
We are in a similar situation - I (darren) have arthritis and so we have to consider healthcare. 
it is hard finding all the information we might need.
we hope to go in about 18 months.
cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

janeanddarren said:


> johngerad
> We are in a similar situation - I (darren) have arthritis and so we have to consider healthcare.
> it is hard finding all the information we might need.
> we hope to go in about 18 months.
> cheers



What information do you need?


----------



## janeanddarren (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this post but we need to know :-
in scotland I get financial help because I have arthritis, are there any benefits for disabilities in Spain?

There are obviously many more questions that we have but whether we could actually afford it is one of the first that we have to consider.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

janeanddarren said:


> I don't want to hijack this post but we need to know :-
> in scotland I get financial help because I have arthritis, are there any benefits for disabilities in Spain?
> 
> There are obviously many more questions that we have but whether we could actually afford it is one of the first that we have to consider.
> ...


The only main benefit you can carry from the UK is disability IF you are already claiming it. Like the winter fuel payment, you can take that as well. 
So I dont think so, although to be sure you could contact:

Exportability Co-coordinator,
Room B120D, DCS, Warbreck House, Warbreck Hill Rd, FY2 0YE.
Email: exportability.team @ dwp.gsi.gov.uk
Tel: 08457 123456 

If one of you is of pensionable age then you both get free health cover here under the state system.


----------



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

*schools*

Me and my family are booked on a flight for 30th march ,i have a job sorted in marbella and am still looking at accommadation.
But i would just like to know how easy was it to sort out the schools.
I have 8yrld twin boys and a 11yrld,i have no choice but to put them in a state school because of the cost of private schools,i just hope they settle in.
Any advice about schools would help.
Many thanks graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Graham, well we've just done it!! Arrived here last monday, 4th Feb. We're in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is about 30 minutes drive from Marbella. We've rented a house for 11 months, we'll buy out here when the UK house is sold (if ever!!!). Finding a rented property was relatively easy as there seems to be a "slow down" in the market here and people are renting out their houses instead - well thats what we found.

As for schools, we decided after alot of investigating and soul searching that International/private was better for our kids. They are 11 and 13, so we (and they) felt the need to be with other English speaking kids important, certainly to start with. That said, I think most of the state schools in this area have their fair share of english kids. But the international school we chose wasnt anywhere near as expencive as the private schools in the uk and is geared to helping children intergrate with their new invironment.

One thing I hadnt taken on board when organising all this was the strength of their friends and life in the UK, my kids are incredibly homesick - I dont know why I didnt think about this beforehand! So again, I'm hoping the school will help them overcome this.

Anyway, good luck, I hope it goes as well for you as it has for us, so far we think this is the best decision we've ever made and we're loving it - eventhough its absolutely freezing here at night, something else I didnt think about beforehand!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hi Graham, well we've just done it!! Arrived here last monday, 4th Feb. We're in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is about 30 minutes drive from Marbella. We've rented a house for 11 months, we'll buy out here when the UK house is sold (if ever!!!). Finding a rented property was relatively easy as there seems to be a "slow down" in the market here and people are renting out their houses instead - well thats what we found.
> 
> As for schools, we decided after alot of investigating and soul searching that International/private was better for our kids. They are 11 and 13, so we (and they) felt the need to be with other English speaking kids important, certainly to start with. That said, I think most of the state schools in this area have their fair share of english kids. But the international school we chose wasnt anywhere near as expencive as the private schools in the uk and is geared to helping children intergrate with their new invironment.
> 
> ...



Well done Jo, hope all goes well
Yes, I know what you mean about the nights
During the day here we have cloudless slies and sunshine, but when the sun drops ..... we need the log fire every night 

Spanish state schools I always see good reports on, although there has been some mention of bullying ... of course your kids are "different" and dont immediately speak the language so they stand out in a state school, but I'm sure they'll pick up the language quickly


----------



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

*long let*



jojo said:


> Hi Graham, well we've just done it!! Arrived here last monday, 4th Feb. We're in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is about 30 minutes drive from Marbella. We've rented a house for 11 months, we'll buy out here when the UK house is sold (if ever!!!). Finding a rented property was relatively easy as there seems to be a "slow down" in the market here and people are renting out their houses instead - well thats what we found.
> 
> As for schools, we decided after alot of investigating and soul searching that International/private was better for our kids. They are 11 and 13, so we (and they) felt the need to be with other English speaking kids important, certainly to start with. That said, I think most of the state schools in this area have their fair share of english kids. But the international school we chose wasnt anywhere near as expencive as the private schools in the uk and is geared to helping children intergrate with their new invironment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Graham, I guess it depends on the type of property you want. The kinda thing we were looking for was a villa with a secure garden (we have two dogs), at least 4 bedrooms and a swimming pool. In our area you'd be looking at around 1,500 euros a month upwards!!! But maybe with less bedrooms, smaller garden, no swimming pool, you could get away with under 1,000 euros, an apartment, maybe less. We were looking to be nearer Marbella/puerto Banus intially, but we found it gets more expensive the nearer the coast you go - especially "that" coast - very exclusive it seems !

Not sure if this is advertising, moderator, please delete the next bit if necessary -

We used Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t , who, so far have been great! They've helped with all the translation and stuff, (they even sorted out telefonica and broadband - a major feat!!!). They all speak english and spanish, in fact Hayley and Roger are from the UK and have kids so know schools, activities, problems etc. We have their mobiles and can call them anytime and so far they have helped enormously.

I think you could try looking at Stravinskys signature on his posts as I suspect he may be able to help!!???

Jo


----------



## sun shines (Feb 11, 2008)

John, you are not mad... Sapin is a very interesting, nice, confortable, friendly...place to live...here you find exquisite foods, wines, lot of places to do sightseen, you can go out to have tapas and "cervezas"..


----------



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi John,
You are definitely not mad. I lived in Ireland for 11 years and always dreamt of moving to sunnier, warmer climes. 7 years ago took the plunge with husband & 3 kids - 1 yr, 4 & 6yrs; not forgetting our two aged dogs. It was the best thing we ever did but unfortunately business didn't work out & meant it only lasted 2 years. The kids went to international school & I made friends from the very first week. Sure it wasn't always smooth running but no different to things that can crop up anywhere. Plus its always a learning curve. The main prob was renting - we had to move 3 times in two years but equally it gave us flexibility to leave, without having to sell. Since returning to Ireland, I have never settled & miss the lifestyle, weather, friends, etc. Tried to put the idea out of my head for 5 years but now seriously thinking of giving it another go. This time would put kids in state school, and go to different area. Seeing my kids stuck indoors all winter, on computer games, or watching endless tv is so depressing especially when I remember how they were always outdoors in Spain. Good Luck with your adventure.
If anyone can recommend any good State Schools in Costa del Sol, it would be appreciated. I know they can vary and some even teach in English & Spanish so to hear from anyone whose kids are happy & settled would be great.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emeraldspace said:


> Hi John,
> You are definitely not mad. I lived in Ireland for 11 years and always dreamt of moving to sunnier, warmer climes. 7 years ago took the plunge with husband & 3 kids - 1 yr, 4 & 6yrs; not forgetting our two aged dogs. It was the best thing we ever did but unfortunately business didn't work out & meant it only lasted 2 years. The kids went to international school & I made friends from the very first week. Sure it wasn't always smooth running but no different to things that can crop up anywhere. Plus its always a learning curve. The main prob was renting - we had to move 3 times in two years but equally it gave us flexibility to leave, without having to sell. Since returning to Ireland, I have never settled & miss the lifestyle, weather, friends, etc. Tried to put the idea out of my head for 5 years but now seriously thinking of giving it another go. This time would put kids in state school, and go to different area. Seeing my kids stuck indoors all winter, on computer games, or watching endless tv is so depressing especially when I remember how they were always outdoors in Spain. Good Luck with your adventure.
> If anyone can recommend any good State Schools in Costa del Sol, it would be appreciated. I know they can vary and some even teach in English & Spanish so to hear from anyone whose kids are happy & settled would be great.


There must be 1000s of schools in the costa del sol, so to name good ones is impossible. My daughter is at an apparent "good" state school and hates it, so much so that I have to physically pull her out of the car screaming most mornings. She´s learning nothing, wont do any work there or her homework and refuses to speak spanish to anyone either at school or anywhere else. I´m looking round at other schools in the area, I hope that will make a difference. At the moment she just wants to go back to the UK!?

My son is at an international school and loves it and is doing really well, sadly I cant afford to send my daughter there too, altho the reason she´s at a state school now is because she didnt like the international school much either, it was her choice to change.

My children still seem to much prefer to play on their games consuls and watch tv than to go outside. I do "kick" them out to get some fresh air, but they soon get bored and want to come in. They are bored with the swimming pool, they dont like the beach, my daughter doesnt like insects so wont play in the fields..... I have wierd kids!!!

I often wonder why people think kids will have a better life here.... I used to think so before I came here, but apart from the fact that there doesnt appear to be quite so much aggression, I cant really see many differences or benefits???

Jo


----------



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

I take your point. My kids were of a younger age when we lived in Spain before so they would probably get bored of the pool now too! Its generally hard to get them outdoors anywhere & I guess I could be guilty of too much wishful thinking.... I can only say they made friends very easily in Spain & that has definitely not been the case in Ireland. What about yours - did they find it easier in Spain? On the school front, again we've had loads of problems - bullying, etc so I am under no illusion that schools are better elsewhere. Just hopeful! I sympathise re your daughter; my middle son left his existing school twice but discovered nothing better! I know people usually have positive experiences of international schools (including us) but unfortunately cannot afford this. So still researching all options. Thanks for your honest opinions, and for reminding me about the insects - my eldest son hates them !! I guess I have weird kids too..


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Any one know if johngerard did move to Spain? I ask as i am in a similar possition and would like to know how he got on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emeraldspace said:


> I take your point. My kids were of a younger age when we lived in Spain before so they would probably get bored of the pool now too! Its generally hard to get them outdoors anywhere & I guess I could be guilty of too much wishful thinking.... I can only say they made friends very easily in Spain & that has definitely not been the case in Ireland. What about yours - did they find it easier in Spain? On the school front, again we've had loads of problems - bullying, etc so I am under no illusion that schools are better elsewhere. Just hopeful! I sympathise re your daughter; my middle son left his existing school twice but discovered nothing better! I know people usually have positive experiences of international schools (including us) but unfortunately cannot afford this. So still researching all options. Thanks for your honest opinions, and for reminding me about the insects - my eldest son hates them !! I guess I have weird kids too..


I should apologise for my previous post, it was terribly negative wasnt it - sorry . 

It all came to a head hear this afternoon regarding my daughter, school and spain. I think we´ve come to a decision that somehow I´m gonna have to find the money somehow to send her to the International school. Shes missing far too much education now, really isnt learning any spanish and is dreadfully unhappy. She´s nearly 12 and if this goes on much longer, she´s gonna leave school with nothing! 

I think the reason she´s so unhappy is that she was really happy with her UK life and never wanted to leave it, my son on ther hand, didnt like life over there much and is just more suited to Spain... funnily enough the chidlren seem to mirror my husband and me. My husband doesnt like it much here either, but he commutes so he gets to be in the UK a lot, in fact last summer cos he doesnt like the heat, I hardly saw him 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I should apologise for my previous post, it was terribly negative wasnt it - sorry .
> 
> It all came to a head hear this afternoon regarding my daughter, school and spain. I think we´ve come to a decision that somehow I´m gonna have to find the money somehow to send her to the International school. Shes missing far too much education now, really isnt learning any spanish and is dreadfully unhappy. She´s nearly 12 and if this goes on much longer, she´s gonna leave school with nothing!
> 
> ...


I really feel for you hun - you're in such a difficult situation and you probably feel like you're on your own, coping with all this. It must be so hard with hubby commuting - split lives. I really hope you get the situation sorted out for your daughter soon. Did you ever manage to meet with her teacher/head at the school she's in currently to try and come up with an action plan for her? I don't mean to pry, but I know that in our school there are teachers available to provide specialist one-on-one help and support for kids who might be struggling. 

Tallulah.xx


----------



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry - your post was fine - it sounds like you are having a tough time. I hope you can get things sorted. As I said, I have had & am still having school probs so I completely sympathise. It's so draining when your child is unhappy - either going into school or when they come home - even now I am dreading my son's return to Secondary after the easter break as he hates it. I appreciate your honesty as I recall these kind of probs were happening when we lived in Spain before. That's why I wondered if anyone out there has children who have settled into a State school & enjoy it? The situ with your husband not liking Spain much sounds incredibly familiar!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

emeraldspace said:


> Don't worry - your post was fine - it sounds like you are having a tough time. I hope you can get things sorted. As I said, I have had & am still having school probs so I completely sympathise. It's so draining when your child is unhappy - either going into school or when they come home - even now I am dreading my son's return to Secondary after the easter break as he hates it. I appreciate your honesty as I recall these kind of probs were happening when we lived in Spain before. That's why I wondered if anyone out there has children who have settled into a State school & enjoy it? The situ with your husband not liking Spain much sounds incredibly familiar!!



Yes, Emeraldspace, it can be a positive experience. Our three settled in very well - but (and I was chatting about this with Steve some time ago) they go to a state school where there are virtually no xpats - therefore they had to be thrown in at the deep end. They're now nearly 12 and 10 - completely fluent and doing really well. The only issue we have is the huge level of homework that one of them seems to bring home, but we are of the understanding that is to get each child up to the required level to go into ESO (Secondary) and then the Institute as they have found in the past that kids were unprepared for it.

Tallulah.


----------



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Yes, Emeraldspace, it can be a positive experience. Our three settled in very well - but (and I was chatting about this with Steve some time ago) they go to a state school where there are virtually no xpats - therefore they had to be thrown in at the deep end. They're now nearly 12 and 10 - completely fluent and doing really well. The only issue we have is the huge level of homework that one of them seems to bring home, but we are of the understanding that is to get each child up to the required level to go into ESO (Secondary) and then the Institute as they have found in the past that kids were unprepared for it.
> 
> Tallulah.


Thanks for the feedback. Good to hear something positive for a change!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Jak, look at dates on threads, this one is three years old.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I dont want to sound like the Bad Fairy, but a permanent move to Spain in these times might not be a good decision. You might be lucky and land a job quickly. But, you cant make your own luck in Spain especially if you dont have fluent Spanish. If you speak fluent Spanish then you have a head start but a head start to what.

The Unemployment situation in Spain coupled with the recession and add in the possibility of the fall of the Euro all contribute to the dreadful financial situation there. I didnt even mention austerity measures which will be instituted in the not too distant future in Spain.

Have a look outside of your window in Dublin , Liverpool, Manchester, London or even Luton. Enjoy what you see. Think, Get work if you can there. Work as much extra duty as possible and then enjoy a long holiday in Spain. If I got a £1 for every hairdresser, beautician, teacher, plasterer, unofficial airport pick-up artist, barman, waiter, real-estate operator etc looking for a job I could make a career of it.


----------

